# First look Marine slim filter S20



## emc7

Marina. Got one of these cheap and decided to give it a try. It is slim, only 2" behind the tank. Like the Aqueaon quietflow, it has the pump in the tank. This one has a small sponge prefilter. Unlike most small filters, it has 4 cartridges (really small and skinny) so you can change some of your filter media without tossing out all your bacteria. In flow rate, with new cartridges, it falls between the smallest whisper 10 and the larger Whisper 10-20. The pump in the tank makes it quiet and self-starting. it is sleek and clear and pretty. But clear filters may allow algae to grow in the them. The only issue I see so far is that it came without the 'leveling foot". Like the aquaclears, this essential little piece of plastic is loose and can fall off the bottom an allow the filter to lean back and let water over the back. It is easily replaced by sticking a suction cup between the filter and the tank.

In my opinion, it is a little small. I would use it on a 20 with a second filter or on a 10.


----------



## AquariumTech

I might have to take a glance at one of these. 

Thats weird though it you have loose levelers in your ACs, I have only had that issue in one of them and it is an AC from like 1992 or something.


----------



## emc7

The one that poured water on the floor was a very old one, second hand. But 2 of them of different sizes lost feet. I think the foot got lost when moving or cleaning the filter. Its a small quibble, but it is "something that can go wrong".

I found the Marina's foot and it is staying on for now. Its just a pressure fit and it sits on the bottom. So why wouldn't it eventually fall off from vibration? Other filters have leveling issues too. 

PetSmart was clearing them out, so I am a bit concerned the cartridges will get hard to find, but I can always put a sponge in. You do have a black pump, cord and sponge in the tank, but it should be hide-able. They are wimpy, but its sometimes useful to have a filter that only needs 2" behind the tank. IMO Its a good alternative to using a 1 cartridge whisper internal filter in a small tank.


----------



## cometguy

I taped the leveler underneath the filter... LOL The sponge around the plastic piece that go in the water is really good though! Keep smaller fishes from sucking in and other particles that might get clogged up in the filter.

IMO it's a good filter to have for a small breeding tank.


----------

